# Geneva Bible Trivia Question



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 8, 2008)

Can anyone name the title of the book and the author that first quoted from the Geneva Bible? 

Rules: No Googling. If the answer has not been given by 6:00 am ET on Wednesday, April 9, 2008, then I will go ahead and post the answer. "Best of success" (as they say in _Chariots of Fire_). 

No prizes to award, just kudos and warm fuzzies.


----------



## Grymir (Apr 8, 2008)

Calvin's Institutes?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Apr 8, 2008)

Shakespeare?


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 8, 2008)

You took my answer... 



nleshelman said:


> Shakespeare?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 8, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Calvin's Institutes?



Good try, no cigar.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 8, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Shakespeare?



Nay, my liege!


----------



## Grymir (Apr 8, 2008)

KJV? How many guesses are we allowed? I don't know offhand, but I can make a few guess.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 8, 2008)

Grymir said:


> KJV? How many guesses are we allowed? I don't know offhand, but I can make a few guess.



Not the KJV. Feel free to guess as often as you like.


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 8, 2008)

1552 Book of Common Prayer?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 8, 2008)

Coram Deo said:


> 1552 Book of Common Prayer?



Hint: the Geneva Bible was published in 1557 (New Testament) and 1560 (complete Bible).


----------



## danmpem (Apr 8, 2008)

I know this would be a double-guess, but would happen to be Knox or even in Foxe's Book of Martyrs?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 8, 2008)

danmpem said:


> I know this would be a double-guess, but would happen to be Knox or even in Foxe's Book of Martyrs?



The former is the correct author. 

Now for the title.


----------



## MW (Apr 8, 2008)

Was it the first blast?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 8, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> Was it the first blast?



Close, chronologically. That was published in 1558. The title was a little later.


----------



## danmpem (Apr 8, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> danmpem said:
> 
> 
> > I know this would be a double-guess, but would happen to be Knox or even in Foxe's Book of Martyrs?
> ...



"On Predestination"?


----------



## danmpem (Apr 8, 2008)

I was about to say "First Trumpet".


----------



## MW (Apr 8, 2008)

Then I'll guess his work on Predestination.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 8, 2008)

danmpem said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > danmpem said:
> ...



Nope, same year though, I believe.


----------



## MW (Apr 8, 2008)

1560 -- the Scots Confession?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 8, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> 1560 -- the Scots Confession?



The year is correct, but it is a different title.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 8, 2008)

danmpem said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > danmpem said:
> ...



My apologies, you have answered correctly (and Pastor Winzer). Well done!

The full title is, _An Answer to a Great Number of Blasphemous Cavillations Written by an Anabaptist and Adversary_ (1560), which is what I had in mind, but it is often referred to as _On Predestination_ (1560).


----------



## danmpem (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you for the question!


----------



## MW (Apr 8, 2008)

Andrew, is there a source?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 8, 2008)

danmpem said:


> Thank you for the question!







armourbearer said:


> Andrew, is there a source?



Yes: Lloyd E. Berry's introduction to the 1969 facsimile edition of the 1560 Geneva Bible (reprinted in the 2007 Hendrickson edition):



> John Knox's _Answer to a Great Number of Blasphemous Cavillations...Adversarie to God's Eternal Predestination_ (Geneva, 1560) was the first work which quotes the Geneva Bible.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 8, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> danmpem said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the question!
> ...



Heh - of course Knox had an advance proof-copy!


----------

